# New waterless wash to try.



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok so not ever having used a full on water free wash before, I thought I would get some to try, mainly for them areas after a bird bomb or when just a light dust doesn't warrant getting out all the usual equipment etc.

So this was the product in question, Alien Magic Mystique 4 in 1.









The car was covered in dirty water spots ( looks like we had some desert rain last night) plus not having washed the car for 2 weeks it was full of road grime.

The method was simple, doing one panel at a time simply spray the product all over, leave to dwell for a minute or two just to help lift of the grime, then take you mf cloth fold into quarters spray some onto the cloth, then wipe the panel in smooth strokes (for me going downwards was easiest) then inspect cloth and change to a clean section when soiled, usually after a couple of passes. Once the panel is cleaned, use a plush cloth to buff off the excess and bring up the gloss.
Working like this I got around the whole car using 8 mf cloths and a plush cloth for buffing off,







I was being super cautious and not applying any pressure and completed the car in about 90 mins as well as taking photos, and answer the call of nature , so a little more time consuming but for those who have no access to pressure washing and hose pipes etc it's a life saver.

Here's some before and afters, unfortunately I didn't get one of the roof before but if I said it was more sandy brown than gloss black you get the idea.
Some (not so) gloss trim
















After
















Wheel before








After, 
no I didn't do the insides as it was only a quickie clean up








I actually had to go check on my wheel after seeing this as looking at the photo I though wtf my wheels cracking! So when I went and looked, the "cracks" are actual reflections of the little rubber tabs coming out of the tyres #panicover!.lol

Doors before but coated in the product dwelling.








After









Some more

















































Some finished pics
























Definitely something I'm keeping in the boot, impressive gloss and reflections, and with the rain we are going to get tomorrow I will add some beading photos, I also have to add it smells devine to.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Cloths on the floor 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

How much would you say you used on the car?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks impressive - was it expensive to buy the waterless ash ?

How much of the product did you use ?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ljh1991 said:


> How much would you say you used on the car?


I way over applied it, because it had quite thick build up of grime specially on the rear, normally ide say for my car I would use around 200mls. I think I used double that this time but it was also my first time using a 100% waterless wash so being over cautious not to leave dry patches and taking my time.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

pt1 said:


> Cloths on the floor
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That's ok I had hoovered there first, while I was hoovering my mats lol. Theyre also in the bin now as they were old stock.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> That's ok I had hoovered there first, while I was hoovering my mats lol. Theyre also in the bin now as they were old stock.




Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking good, just noticed the GTR on the number plate :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Jack R said:


> Looking good, just noticed the GTR on the number plate :lol:


I was wandering how long before it got noticed :lol:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I was wandering how long before it got noticed :lol:


It's almost abit Over The Top :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice review. I’m a big fan of waterless/rinseless washes. May have to give this one a try


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I way over applied it, because it had quite thick build up of grime specially on the rear, normally ide say for my car I would use around 200mls. I think I used double that this time but it was also my first time using a 100% waterless wash so being over cautious not to leave dry patches and taking my time.


200ml is not alot at all, I need to work out how much I am using of my waterless wash and see it the price stacks up, or change lol


----------

